#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Nano Station PreçoxDesempenho

## admskill

Pessoal recebi um folder de um fornecedor meu, eles estão vendendo nano station 2,4 por 319,00  :Thumpdown:  ... isso mesmo ... achei totalmente inviavel uma nanostation pra instalar em cliente por erste preço levando em conta que o kit cliente com rádio tem saido pra mim por 225,00 .. com caixa hermetica e tudo .... e fora que no kit cliente com radio vc tem 24dbi de ganho e a nanostation tem ganho de 10 ... o que vcs acham ???? Alguem jah testou esse equip ?

----------


## Pedro0278

Qual o site desse produto?

----------


## sergio

Por esse preço ai, 2 fornecedores que conheço irão vender e já estão homologando (um deve sair este mês e o outro no mês de Julho).

Quanto ao equipamento, não tem comparação com kit montado/adaptado/gambiarrado.

O cartão da ubiquit tem uma sensibilidade do caramba (até duvido qdo vejo as espec...hehehehe), o nano em si é muito prático, pela maneira de montagem e alimentação elétrica (PoE). Acho que a diferença é enorme em termos de qualidade e praticidade na instalação.

Agora se tem um POP com rádios de baixa sensibilidade ou com potência baixa e atende clientes em um raio acima de 3/4 KM realmente não seria o caso de nanostation (sem antena externa) em cliente.

Da forma que trabalho e clientes que atendo (provedores) onde são várias pequenas células com raio de cobertura muito pequeno (coisa de 1,5 KM no máximo) e poucos clientes por cartão/rádio, creio que o nanostation se sairá bem tanto como AP como STATION.

----------


## neon

> Por esse preço ai, 2 fornecedores que conheço irão vender e já estão homologando (um deve sair este mês e o outro no mês de Julho).


esse fornecedor seria o Marcio Cardoso da Domarc?

os preços dele..

UBIQUITI NS2 R$ 315.00
UBIQUITI NS5 R$ 345.00 
UBIQUITI PS2 R$ 495.00
UBIQUITI PS5 R$ 545.00 

Sobre homologação, agora gostei.

Espero que seja homologado logo mesmo. Ubiquiti são produtos ótimos (pelo que ouço falar) no quesito custo x benefício.

----------


## LEE337

só vou comentar um detalhe desse NS2, no menu diz 26dbm, más vai no telnet e verifique, só 16dBm.

Abraços
Lee

----------


## luizbe

Hahah.. 

"roubado" será quem comprar um NS2 há 315,00 
que por sinal caiu de preço..

NS5 R$290,00
NS2 R$260,00

mas em relação ao equipamento,
sem sombra de duvida é muito bom, exatamente pelo que o sergio disse..
não tem gambiarra..
não tem perca de cabo e pigtail..
e é feito pela Ubiquit  :Smile: 

resto é resto.

Sergio, esqueceu de falar sobre o medidor de sinal "Rssi" Embutido no rádio. que pode ser facilmente configurado!

----------


## johnicar

tenho aqui a PS2-Ext (sem antena) e NS5 so em testes, como cliente e exelente 100% e compatibilidade com mikrotik, em wds a mesma coisa, so como ap o soft que esta com ela o 2.21 e muito ruim,. nem controle de MAC tem, como o nome diz station, relamente e feita pra cliente, vi que na versao 3 do soft da ubiquiti AirOs ja tem o controle de mac e melhoraram algumas coisas, vou atualizar pra ver. Na PS2 carreguei o ikarus e funcionou 100% a licensa fica U$13,00.

----------


## sergio

> esse fornecedor seria o Marcio Cardoso da Domarc?
> 
> ....



Não, um é a WDC, que costuma colocar a marca deles quando fazem homologação...hehehehehe

o outro é a MD Brasil Telecom, mas ainda não sei como será a forma de homologação... como marca própria ou nanostation mesmo.

----------


## sergio

> Hahah.. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Sergio, esqueceu de falar sobre o medidor de sinal "Rssi" Embutido no rádio. que pode ser facilmente configurado!


Verdade... ele tem algumas configurações boas. Eu apenas testei 2 pares do mesmo, um em 2.4 e outro em 5.8, mas não tenho aqui.

Além disso aquele lance de antena adaptativa funciona mesmo...hehehehe

----------


## sergio

> tenho aqui a PS2-Ext (sem antena) e NS5 so em testes, como cliente e exelente 100% e compatibilidade com mikrotik, em wds a mesma coisa, so como ap o soft que esta com ela o 2.21 e muito ruim,. nem controle de MAC tem, como o nome diz station, relamente e feita pra cliente, vi que na versao 3 do soft da ubiquiti AirOs ja tem o controle de mac e melhoraram algumas coisas, vou atualizar pra ver. Na PS2 carreguei o ikarus e funcionou 100% a licensa fica U$13,00.


Verdade o AirOS ainda tem pouca coisa, mas acredito que logo eles melhoram. Desde que arrumem espaço para instalar...hehehehehe

----------


## ricardowireless

Como ja disseram aqui nesse topico, so vai até 5km perto da torre, esse problema se resolve quando se coloca uma antena externa no equipamento...

o mais indicado e colocar um PowerStation com antena de 18Dbi, segundo segundo um site tcheco faz 50km com a antena integrada, mas isso com visada mais que perfeita e sem interferencia!
equipamento supercompativel com Mk!
Chipset Atheros!

Agora vai uma pergunta!

esses equipamentos vieram para Qubrar os valores altos de equipamentos da Linha Canopy? SM e talz
acham que a qualidade pode ser a mesma ou inferior??

----------


## admskill

> Hahah.. 
> 
> "roubado" será quem comprar um NS2 há 315,00 
> que por sinal caiu de preço..
> 
> NS5 R$290,00
> NS2 R$260,00
> 
> mas em relação ao equipamento,
> ...


Oi Amigo, vc faz vendas destes radinhos neh ??? Adicionei vc no msn e to tentando falar com vc jah tem uma semana e vc naum me responde !

----------


## admskill

Qual configuração vcs me indicariam pra fechar um link de 7km em 5.8 ???? E qual seria o custo ??? Levando em conta que eu tenho o wla5000 por 438,00 na american explorer e antenas de disco de 60 offset zirok por 150,00 cada ... sairia mais viavel ???

----------


## wirelessmain

Eu Concordo com nosso Amigo Sergio...o Nano é super bem acabado , estético,tem um ótimo hardware, sem gambiarra.

já antendi um condomino horizontal de alto padrão ..que os clientes não queriam de nenhuma forma as "enormes e feias " antenas de grade.

tive que fazer o projeto com canopy.

Abraços,

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Sergio sabe onde consigo o Nano Station 5, com nota, de um bom forncedor.

Abraços

Clecio 




> Não, um é a WDC, que costuma colocar a marca deles quando fazem homologação...hehehehehe
> 
> o outro é a MD Brasil Telecom, mas ainda não sei como será a forma de homologação... como marca própria ou nanostation mesmo.

----------


## sergio

> Sergio sabe onde consigo o Nano Station 5, com nota, de um bom forncedor.
> 
> Abraços
> 
> Clecio


Só na WDC que eu saiba... se eles tiverem pq já virou mosca branca esses nanos... Caso contrário Flytec no PY mesmo, e ai já sabe o esquema né...hehehehe

----------


## ricardowireless

NanoStation5... eu tenho aqui!
mas precisa de reserva pois os meus jah estão acabando!

qualquer coisa me add no msn

----------


## admskill

Quanto tah o seu Ricardo ??? 

To interessado em um par desses Nano 5

----------


## ricardowireless

Então David

2 - NanoStation5 R$ 379,00un Total: R$758,00

*Preço diferenciado para demais quantidades...


com reserva!

----------


## damacenoneto

ainda axo muito caro para por no cliente, pelo menos pra mim, que cobro 40 instalacao e 40 mensalidade. A instalacao vai direto pro tecnico instalador.

Atualmente compro kits com antena zirok + cabo rgc58 (nao tenho problemas com ele, aqui funciona muito bem, obrigado) + placa ralink por R$ 96,00.

Vou acompanhar o topico para mais detalhes sobre esse aparelho...

----------


## admskill

Aki eu uso adaptador USB, evito abrir maquina de cliente ... pego mais caro um pokinhu mas evito, jah teve casos que meus tecnicos abriram maquina de cliente e parou de funcionar, no outro queimaram uma placa de video ... sem contar na facilidade pra instalar .... e outra ... tem muita gente comprando pc positivo ai .... dai naum pode abrir !

----------


## neydourado

> Aki eu uso adaptador USB, evito abrir maquina de cliente ... pego mais caro um pokinhu mas evito, jah teve casos que meus tecnicos abriram maquina de cliente e parou de funcionar, no outro queimaram uma placa de video ... sem contar na facilidade pra instalar .... e outra ... tem muita gente comprando pc positivo ai .... dai naum pode abrir !


Sempre que pego clientes com Micro Positivo, já abro ele eh em seguinda envio um email para [email protected] com Serial do PC/Nome/CPF do Cliente. Caso o PC do Cliente venha a dah problema, basta imprimir a autorização da Positivo eh levar junto com o Micro para assistencia tecnica.

Veja o Ultimo autorizado!

<[email protected]>[email protected]
datahttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gif12 de junho de 2008 16:01assuntohttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifRe: autorização do rompimento do lacreenviado porhttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifpositivo.com.br
Prezado(a) Cliente.

Atendendo vossa solicitação, segue em anexo autorização para violação do lacre de garantia.

Atenciosamente, 

https://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&i...a7e27154fb61b1
*hales Brites | NQA - Logística| Positivo Informática S.A.|( (41) 3316-8146 | 7 (41) 3347-2772  |* *+** [email protected] | www.positivoinformatica.com.br |**
Preserve o meio ambiente. Imprima somente o necessário. Recicle papel.*

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

> já abro ele eh em seguinda envio um email para [email protected] com Serial do PC/Nome/CPF do Cliente


\

nossa, legal essa, nao sabia... vc tem q fazer algum tipo de cadastro para poder fazer isso, ou o que? mto bom saber disso... obrigado

----------


## damacenoneto

Tambem quero saber sobre isso... basta pedir? Precisa de cadastro?




> Sempre que pego clientes com Micro Positivo, já abro ele eh em seguinda envio um email para [email protected] com Serial do PC/Nome/CPF do Cliente. Caso o PC do Cliente venha a dah problema, basta imprimir a autorização da Positivo eh levar junto com o Micro para assistencia tecnica.
> 
> Veja o Ultimo autorizado!
> 
> <[email protected]>[email protected]
> datahttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gif12 de junho de 2008 16:01assuntohttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifRe: autorização do rompimento do lacreenviado porhttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifpositivo.com.br
> Prezado(a) Cliente.
> 
> Atendendo vossa solicitação, segue em anexo autorização para violação do lacre de garantia.
> ...

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Sempre que pego clientes com Micro Positivo, já abro ele eh em seguinda envio um email para [email protected] com Serial do PC/Nome/CPF do Cliente. Caso o PC do Cliente venha a dah problema, basta imprimir a autorização da Positivo eh levar junto com o Micro para assistencia tecnica.
> 
> Veja o Ultimo autorizado!
> 
> <[email protected]>[email protected]
> datahttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gif12 de junho de 2008 16:01assuntohttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifRe: autorização do rompimento do lacreenviado porhttps://mail.google.com/mail/images/cleardot.gifpositivo.com.br
> Prezado(a) Cliente.
> 
> Atendendo vossa solicitação, segue em anexo autorização para violação do lacre de garantia.
> ...


Oh! Legal! Explica ae, tem que fazer algum cadastro? Já aconteceu do cliente prescisar de garantia depois, e deu certo?

----------


## neydourado

> Oh! Legal! Explica ae, tem que fazer algum cadastro? Já aconteceu do cliente prescisar de garantia depois, e deu certo?


Com relação a precisar da garantia, ja aconteceu sim e foi só apresentar o anexo da resposta da autorização. Não precisa de cadastro.

Este e o corpo do email que mando pra Positivo.

Estou solicitando autorização do rompimento do lacre, pelo o seguinte motivo:
No local onde se encontra o equipamento, não disponibiliza de conexão de banda larga CABO OU DSL.
Por isso estamos contratando o serviço de Banda Larga via Radio. 
E preciso INSTALAR UMA PLACA PCI DE REDE WIRELESS NO MICRO.
COMPONETE A SER INSTALADO: PLACA DE REDE WIRELESS
NUMERO DE SERIE: 
NOME: o que esta na NF.
CPF: o que esta na NF
Att,
Ney Dourado
HadNet Wireless

----------


## Pirigoso

Sergio se vc testou me mata uma duvida, este ns2 trabalha com nat (2 ips para interfaces wirelesss e lan) tem filtro de portas? 67-68, 135-139 , 445

é compativel com os AP 2.4 ou tem tecnologia proprietária assim como alvarion?

----------


## sergio

> Sergio se vc testou me mata uma duvida, este ns2 trabalha com nat (2 ips para interfaces wirelesss e lan) tem filtro de portas? 67-68, 135-139 , 445
> 
> é compativel com os AP 2.4 ou tem tecnologia proprietária assim como alvarion?




Pirigoso, NAT eu lembro que sim, o resto não lembro, pois não estava testando este tipo de características.

Mas qq coisa dá uma olhada no link: Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. - Products

----------


## edilsonlaz

damacenoneto onde vc compra este kit ?? to pagando R$ 55 so a antena da zirok...






> ainda axo muito caro para por no cliente, pelo menos pra mim, que cobro 40 instalacao e 40 mensalidade. A instalacao vai direto pro tecnico instalador.
> 
> Atualmente compro kits com antena zirok + cabo rgc58 (nao tenho problemas com ele, aqui funciona muito bem, obrigado) + placa ralink por R$ 96,00.
> 
> Vou acompanhar o topico para mais detalhes sobre esse aparelho...

----------


## damacenoneto

compro antenas e cabo com a NASAT de Presidente Prudente. Placa com a Lansertec de campinas.

Antenas compro com prazo, ja as placas a vista.




> damacenoneto onde vc compra este kit ?? to pagando R$ 55 so a antena da zirok...

----------


## rodrigoMK

> Pessoal recebi um folder de um fornecedor meu, eles estão vendendo nano station 2,4 por 319,00  ... isso mesmo ... achei totalmente inviavel uma nanostation pra instalar em cliente por erste preço levando em conta que o kit cliente com rádio tem saido pra mim por 225,00 .. com caixa hermetica e tudo .... e fora que no kit cliente com radio vc tem 24dbi de ganho e a nanostation tem ganho de 10 ... o que vcs acham ???? Alguem jah testou esse equip ?


Olha, eu testei semana passada uma nano, fiquei impressionado, fiz um enlace de 8km e passou 9,5M brincando, e tem uma grande vantagem nas bridges comuns, que é o seu numero de sessão.

----------


## Pirigoso

Consigo o NS2 a R$250,00 alguem tem interece?

----------


## Pirigoso

> Olha, eu testei semana passada uma nano, fiquei impressionado, fiz um enlace de 8km e passou 9,5M brincando, e tem uma grande vantagem nas bridges comuns, que é o seu numero de sessão.


qual NS2 ou NS5?

----------


## 1929

> Sergio se vc testou me mata uma duvida, este ns2 trabalha com nat (2 ips para interfaces wirelesss e lan) tem filtro de portas? 67-68, 135-139 , 445
> 
> é compativel com os AP 2.4 ou tem tecnologia proprietária assim como alvarion?


No manual não consta nada sobre compatibilidade.
Mas dando uma olhada no firmware, é coisa de primeiro mundo.

----------


## Pirigoso

to comprando um par para testar aqui, mas se dis o que este cartao faz , cara estamos diante de um equipamento fantastico capaz de trabalhar em alto desempenho com baixa qualidade de sinal

----------


## ricardowireless

Galera !!! devido a grande procura desses equipamentos nossa empresa está fazendo uma promoção aqui para o pessoal do Forun!

NanoStation 2 
01 - R$ 317,04 
20 - R$ 299,75 Total: R$ 5.995,00

50 - R$ 284,90 Total: R$ 14.245,00


Nano Station 5
01 - R$ 354,85 
20 - R$ 339,96
50 - R$ 319,00

Power Station 2
01 - R$ 458,39
20 - R$ 440,64 
50 - R$ 419,66

Tenho + fotos do NanoStatio5 caso vcs queiram dar uma olhada é so pedir no msn!!

Vlw Galera

a ai vo tirar uns print screen do software tbm ----- muito show

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Ae galera aqui rola um demo do software no Nano Station

NanoStation5 -- Main

Abraços

Clecio

----------


## 1929

> NanoStation5... eu tenho aqui!
> mas precisa de reserva pois os meus jah estão acabando!
> 
> qualquer coisa me add no msn


Ricardo, o telefone que está no site, dá mensagem de número incorreto.

----------


## ricardowireless

> Ricardo, o telefone que está no site, dá mensagem de número incorreto.


(019) 3829 - 4947

ou me passe o seu telefone que eu ligo para vc!

Obrigado!

----------


## johnicar

Tenho aqui NS5, NS2 e PS2-ext, e 100% compativel com qq AP, inclusivge na PS2 carreguei o ikarus. Na NS5 fiz WDS com o mikrotik no modo station wds ,identico ao mk,

----------


## UltraFox

Alguem achou o link que gerencia o NS2?
Ele é compativel com o sistema 2Ghz-10Mhz da MTK ?

----------


## Josue Guedes

Estou prescisando de fechar 4 enlaçes de mais ou menos 15km, este PS5 está homologado? Seria legal usar ele? Um enlaçe maior de 30Km vamos fechar com Long Range, os menores ainda não comprei nada.

----------


## Pirigoso

Olha galera pelo que eu vi unico erro GRAVE é que nao foi AINDA implementado um filtro de portas neste STATION (MODO) usando a NAT, mas acho que se solicitarmos e apresentar um bom argumento eles implementao não?

----------


## sergio

> Alguem achou o link que gerencia o NS2?
> Ele é compativel com o sistema 2Ghz-10Mhz da MTK ?


Sim. 10 e 5 Mhz.

----------


## ricardowireless

> Alguem achou o link que gerencia o NS2?
> Ele é compativel com o sistema 2Ghz-10Mhz da MTK ?


sim o Sistema do Ns2 e o mesmo do Ns5 que nosso amigo postou aqui no forum...
ele se comunica com MK 100% compativel

----------


## ricardowireless

> Estou prescisando de fechar 4 enlaçes de mais ou menos 15km, este PS5 está homologado? Seria legal usar ele? Um enlaçe maior de 30Km vamos fechar com Long Range, os menores ainda não comprei nada.



Olá amigo... a hj no mercado não a equipamento da ubiquiti homologado... desde os mini pci 's até os nanostation e powers..

e o PowerStation5 ele faz enlaçes de até uns 50km com antena externa... equipamento excelente para p2p so que infelismente ainda não tem no Brasil... nem o py pro pessoal que adora pegar de lá...

Vlw

----------


## GrayFox

É bem simples, é só fazer o esquema.
No site tem o SDK da firmware, entao é só editar, cross compile e manda brasa.




> Olha galera pelo que eu vi unico erro GRAVE é que nao foi AINDA implementado um filtro de portas neste STATION (MODO) usando a NAT, mas acho que se solicitarmos e apresentar um bom argumento eles implementao não?

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Olá amigo... a hj no mercado não a equipamento da ubiquiti homologado... desde os mini pci 's até os nanostation e powers..
> 
> e o PowerStation5 ele faz enlaçes de até uns 50km com antena externa... equipamento excelente para p2p so que infelismente ainda não tem no Brasil... nem o py pro pessoal que adora pegar de lá...
> 
> Vlw


hum, pois é, que ruim....

----------


## luizbe

o Power5 que ainda não chego no PY..
mas tá chegando! a excell já comunico que vai colocar..
mas tá esperando + vendas dos nano 2 e 5 :|


:0

----------


## armc_2003

Eu encomendei 2 NS5 do Paraguai pelo preço final de 150 dolares. Estou esperando chegar ...

----------


## andreribeiro

Cara esses rádios são otimos..
mas na America Latina só tem na Argentina e Paraguai, mais informações entra no site. 
www.ubnt.com

Falow..

----------


## sergio

> Cara esses rádios são otimos..
> mas na America Latina só tem na Argentina e Paraguai, mais informações entra no site. 
> www.ubnt.com
> 
> Falow..


Tem dois representantes no Brasil, pela própria UBNT, mas creio que a importação aqui anda devagar, bem devagarrrr....

WDC Net e MD Brasil Telecom.

----------


## andreribeiro

Só. vou procurar informações sobre aquisições deste rádio..
valeu aí pela dica..

----------


## fubamoreno

> Consigo o NS2 a R$250,00 alguem tem interece?


 Fala cara, vc ainda tem Nano station, quanto e onde.....
Vlw
19 8175-6660

----------


## filzek

Bom Dia Pessoal,

É com grande satisfação que inauguramos uma nova era no Wireless no Brasil, a nossa empresa USAImport fechou o contrato de distribuição Oficialmente com a Ubiquiti, parceira firmada no último dia 16 de Junho de 2008 e ja estamos trabalhando para iniciar os processos de Homologação dos Equipamentos.

Homologaremos da seguinte forma:

Cartão XR5 - Imediato
NS2 e NS5 em 30 dias.
XR2, XR9 em 50 dias.
PS2 e PS5 - em 60 dias.

Preço referencial para NS2 R$ 259.00 12 meses garantia e nota fiscal (mas nem esperem comprar agora porque só venderemos produtos homologados, então não é propaganda moderados, apenas informação do preço a ser praticado pelo distribuidor oficial no brasil). NS5 a R$ 289.00.

Abraços e que a informação acima sirva apenas de referencia a vocês em suas compras futuras.

Erick MacDonald Filzek
USAImport -CEO - SSI
www.usaimport.com.br
+55 19 78046741

----------


## Pantanero2006

Fala galera do under.

Acabei de encomendar um par dos PS5 pra fazer um ptp de uns 2,5km. Eles devem chegar até o fim da semana. Paguei R$ 642,00 em cada...Eu sei que o preço ta meio salgado, mas sai mais barato que usar Ovslink 5000 e antenas hyperlink. Quando colocar os radinhos pra funcionar entro emmais detalhes...

Abços.

----------


## filzek

Amigo, 

isso vai bombar a mais de 30megas de torughtput!

----------


## donno

Tenho o NanoStation5 por R$ 319.00 Reais
Msn: [email protected]

----------


## donno

Tenho o NanoStation5 por R$ 319.00 Reais
Msn: [email protected]

----------


## neon

> Tenho o NanoStation5 por R$ 319.00 Reais
> Msn: [email protected]


pronta entrega?

envia por sedex a cobrar?

----------


## donno

Olá.. tenho o NanoStation5 a pronta entrega sim. Infelismente não mando por sedex, qualquer outra duvida me adicione no msn: [email protected]

----------


## Shturbo Internet

Luiz ce ta vendendo o NS, qual maior link que vc ja fechou com ele?
Me add no msn [email protected]




> Hahah.. 
> 
> "roubado" será quem comprar um NS2 há 315,00 
> que por sinal caiu de preço..
> 
> NS5 R$290,00
> NS2 R$260,00
> 
> mas em relação ao equipamento,
> ...

----------


## donno

Então... está querendo dizer que meus NonoStation5 é roubardo??
Colega.. se você tiver dinheiro pra comprar um lote com 200 peças me add no msn: [email protected]. te garanto que tem procedencia! entrego ai na sua cidade!
outra coisa.. caiu o preço ?? e dai! alguém tem pra vender ???

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

alguem mais vende o nano ai ??? valores???? disponibilidade???

----------


## donno

Olá, tenho NS5 sim colega, o preço é de R$ 299,00 e tenho a quantidade que vc quiser, qualquer duvida me add no msn!

----------


## Mendesccon

Caro colega...
Poderia me informar qual o fornecedor de Nano station 2 com o preço de R$260,00 ?

Agradecido!

----------


## damacenoneto

tambem quero saber.....





> Caro colega...
> Poderia me informar qual o fornecedor de Nano station 2 com o preço de R$260,00 ?
> 
> Agradecido!

----------


## filzek

> tambem quero saber.....


Olá,

Nós temos, porém, somente para pedidos acima de 100 peças, para entrega em 15 de setembro.

Pagamento antecipado de 50% com contrato assinado e 50% antes do despacho / emissão da nota fiscal.

Transporte via Transportadora pagos pelo comprador.

Aguardamos Pedidos

Atenciosamente

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport
Distribuidora Official e Homologante dos produtos Ubiquiti no Brasil

----------


## filzek

> Caro colega...
> Poderia me informar qual o fornecedor de Nano station 2 com o preço de R$260,00 ?
> 
> Agradecido!


 



> tambem quero saber.....


Olá,

Nós temos, porém, somente para pedidos acima de 100 peças, para entrega em 15 de setembro.

Pagamento antecipado de 50% com contrato assinado e 50% antes do despacho / emissão da nota fiscal.

Transporte via Transportadora pagos pelo comprador.

Aguardamos Pedidos

Atenciosamente

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport
Distribuidora Official e Homologante dos produtos Ubiquiti no BrasilNS

----------


## damacenoneto

alguem ja ta homologando esses nanos?

----------


## filzek

> alguem ja ta homologando esses nanos?


Estamos em homologação da série 5 completa, XR5, PS5 (todos os modelos) e NS5, LiteStation 5 e WispStation 5.
(nao iremos homologar o SR5 por se tratar de custo quase que o mesmod o XR5 e não compensar a comercialização no Brasil)

Tempo para Homologação XR5 de aproximandamente 15 dias.
NS5 e PS5 cerca de 48 dias.
Litestation 5 e WispStation 5 de 59 dias.

Atenciosamente

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport (distribuidor Oficial Ubiquiti Brasil)
USAIMPORT - Importação e Exportação

----------


## Leonardo66

Ótima informação amigo Filzek!
Só acho que os preços desses equipamentos vão desparar né!

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom eu ja vi um topico seu falando em outros prasos, mais uma coisa, o telefone d sua empresa, toca e ninguem atende.....

alem de constar na pagina valores que ate o momento nao consegui achar em lado algum...

quando vc`s estara comercializando eses valores??? me refiro aos nano station 2 e 5 .

----------


## filzek

> bom eu ja vi um topico seu falando em outros prasos, mais uma coisa, o telefone d sua empresa, toca e ninguem atende.....
> 
> alem de constar na pagina valores que ate o momento nao consegui achar em lado algum...
> 
> quando vc`s estara comercializando eses valores??? me refiro aos nano station 2 e 5 .


 
Bom dia,

Só em pré-venda esses valores, a pronta entrega só via nossos distribuidores/revendas ok, porém, o preço não será esse, será bem mais caro.

Pode me ligar no meu celular direto, na empresa não para de ligação para produtos ubiquiti, más, aqui só em quantidade mesmo.

Ligue no (19) 7804-6741

abraços

Erick

----------


## marcelomg

> Bom dia,
> 
> Só em pré-venda esses valores, a pronta entrega só via nossos distribuidores/revendas ok, porém, o preço não será esse, será bem mais caro.
> 
> Pode me ligar no meu celular direto, na empresa não para de ligação para produtos ubiquiti, más, aqui só em quantidade mesmo.
> 
> Ligue no (19) 7804-6741
> 
> abraços
> ...


Qual a quantidade mínima?
Fechando o negócio, vc enviaria uma certidão comprovando o processo de homologação?

----------


## filzek

> Qual a quantidade mínima?
> Fechando o negócio, vc enviaria uma certidão comprovando o processo de homologação?


O Negocio é fechado via contrato, quantidade minima são 500 peças, podendo ser misturadas entre os produtos da ubiquiti. A homologação segue de acordo com as datas acima apresentadas.

Fechando o contrato podemos apresentar os laudos em tramite das homologações.

Grato

Erick

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

bom desculpa a franquesa, mas aqui este forum e frequentado por provedores a maioria pequenos, por tanto, falar em 500 unidades pedido minimo, acho coisa de doido, pois quem ta na luta, nao tem esa grana, por tanto vir aqui diser que vai vender a 235 reais e a 265 reais acho falta de noçâo. quem tem esa grana compra direto da argentina que custa 130 dolares ou do paraguay que custa 110 dolares, no caso de comprar 500 unidades, importa direto tambem da pra comprar de 5 unidades em miami e pagar 89 dolares a unidades e traser pelo correio do uruguay que chega tranquilo, ja tem gente fazendo isso..
tambem acho que o nano aqui no brasil, ainda ta caro de mais, ja ta aparesendo outros modelos com antena integrada, em pouco tempo vai ter varias opçôes, sei que ubuquiti e imcomparavel, mas certamente aparesera alguma opçâo a altura dese produto, pois, tem gente ganhando muito em cima deses nano.

----------


## GrayFox

500 pecas? Bom, entao de um bom desconto.

Ja vejo com algumas pessoas para nos juntarmos e comprar 50 peças cada um.


Saudações,

----------


## GrayFox

Ou até quem sabe, nós mesmo nos juntarmos e comprarmos direto da ubiquiti. Tenho contato com um cara da parte tecnica e um da parte de vendas.... Quem tem interesse?

----------


## filzek

> Ou até quem sabe, nós mesmo nos juntarmos e comprarmos direto da ubiquiti. Tenho contato com um cara da parte tecnica e um da parte de vendas.... Quem tem interesse?


Amigo, somos um dos distribuidores da Ubiquiti, só vendemos para distribuidores nacionais, se voces quiserem fazer um pool de provedores e comprar a quantidade minima de 500 peças não tem problema. A venda minima é 500 peças, voce acha que essa quantidade é grande coisa? são vendidos mais de 35 mil kits clientes por mes no brasil amigo.

Quem quer entrar em area profissional, usa UBNT e pronto, ainda mais as nanos, seja 2.4 ou 5.8.

O preço da 5.8 e de R$ 249.00 12 meses garantia, minimo pedido de 500 peças, pagamento 50% antecipado 50% na entrega, entrega só para 12/15 de Outubro.

Recomendamos comprar em nossos distribuidores com estoque pronta entrega:

Linkteck e American Satelite.

Grato

Erick

----------


## Leonardo66

Eu acho na minha opnião esse valor em 500 unidades inviavel!

----------


## neon

> Poderia me informar qual o fornecedor de Nano station 2 com o preço de R$260,00 ?


a 260,00 nao conheço..

mas conheço por esses valores ...
NS2 290,00
NS5 360,00

so entrar em contato com o Edson ([email protected]) da Full Wireless, eles são distribuidor também.

você pode pagar entrada + boleto pra 30 dias.

sem contar que ele é muito prestativo.

----------


## Pirigoso

[email protected] nano station por R$250,00 o cara cobra 20% e é serissimo

dis que foi o Alex de Montenegro/RS que indico vcs, entrega em 14 dias no maximo e qualquer coisa ele devolve o dinheiro


ja fiz compras com ele mais de 6,000.00 e ja fiz estorno com ele quando a coisa fica preta la, mas o cara é 100%


a nome dele é Marcos!

----------


## filzek

> [email protected] nano station por R$250,00 o cara cobra 20% e é serissimo
> 
> dis que foi o Alex de Montenegro/RS que indico vcs, entrega em 14 dias no maximo e qualquer coisa ele devolve o dinheiro
> 
> 
> ja fiz compras com ele mais de 6,000.00 e ja fiz estorno com ele quando a coisa fica preta la, mas o cara é 100%
> 
> 
> a nome dele é Marcos!


Voces esta comparando paraguay (SEM GARANTIA), sem nota fiscal, sem procedencia, sem homologação, ai amigos, vão la e comprem da baciada, aqui é de distribuidor Ubiquiti.

Abraços

Daniel

----------


## johnicar

Tava fazendo contas com meus botoes, se la em U.S.A esta a 89,90 pra qq simples mortal, comprar de a 500 debe cair um bocado, comprar de a 5000 mais ainda, entao mais taxas e impostos nao debe chegar a 100% , entao baixa mas eses precos que todo mundo vai comorar de vc. por 500 antenas teria que ficar um valor de 200,00 +- pra nos.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Tava fazendo contas com meus botoes, se la em U.S.A esta a 89,90 pra qq simples mortal, comprar de a 500 debe cair um bocado, comprar de a 5000 mais ainda, entao mais taxas e impostos nao debe chegar a 100% , entao baixa mas eses precos que todo mundo vai comorar de vc. por 500 antenas teria que ficar um valor de 200,00 +- pra nos.


pois e carmona 89 dolares em miami, acho que tem gente ganhando d+ nessa historia to disendo....
89 comprando um imagina comprando 500, acho que daria para comprar direto das revendas em miami e importar, ficaria bem mais barato..

----------


## Pirigoso

> Tava fazendo contas com meus botoes, se la em U.S.A esta a 89,90 pra qq simples mortal, comprar de a 500 debe cair um bocado, comprar de a 5000 mais ainda, entao mais taxas e impostos nao debe chegar a 100% , entao baixa mas eses precos que todo mundo vai comorar de vc. por 500 antenas teria que ficar um valor de 200,00 +- pra nos.


PESSOA FISICA
U$89,00 + 60% taxa de impotação + 17%ICMS (17% aqui no sul!)

283,00 

PESSOA JURIDICA (NAO PAGA ICMS)
U$89,00 + 60% taxa de impotação
242,80



agora eu nao sei se este produto cai na medida provisória de importação de equipamentos de telecomunicação que 60% cai para 3% dai sim vale a pena

U$ 89+3%=115 * 1.7 = 200,00


ISSO TUDO FORA O FRETE que deve sair U$ 100,00

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

o frete de 5 nano station da 75 dolares ou seja, 75 dividido 5 da 15 dolares para cada nano fica uss 105..

ou seja vale apena traser de la, fica mais barato que aqui no mercado...

tirando calculos, mesmo pagando eses 60% chega aqui no valor que o amigo dise por 500 unidades, vale a pena nos simples mortais comprar em miami, pois ja que nao temos grana para comprar 500 se pagar 60% de imposto ficamos num bom preço...

e se entrar nos 3% de imposto, ta feita a festa!!!

alguem poderia ver isso para nos???

----------


## LeonardoMaciel

peraí, mas quando sair homologação deles, esses de miami não "terão" homologação, pois nao terão nota fiscal aqui do brasil... é que nem comprar no py... ou estou errado?

----------


## leobala812

Ola sou fornecedor tenho Nanostation 5 Apartir de R$299,00 e nanostatio 2 a R$279,00 qualquer coisa me add no messenger [email protected] ou me ligue (61)81429641
leonard

----------


## leobala812

Amigo sou fornecedor tenho nanostation 5 a R$299,00 e nanostation 2 R$279,00 dependendo da quantidde dou desconto, tenho a pronta entrega
[email protected] ou (61)85164572

leonard

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> peraí, mas quando sair homologação deles, esses de miami não "terão" homologação, pois nao terão nota fiscal aqui do brasil... é que nem comprar no py... ou estou errado?



claro que nâo serâo homologados, mas para instalar em clientes daria, ou estou errado??

cuanta gente esta usando cartões ubuquiti xr5 etc e tambem, ainda nao estãao homologados??

----------


## 1929

> claro que nâo serâo homologados, mas para instalar em clientes daria, ou estou errado??
> 
> cuanta gente esta usando cartões ubuquiti xr5 etc e tambem, ainda nao estãao homologados??


Problema é que sem homologação você não põe a cabeça do travesseiro tranquilamente.

Já tem relatos aqui de fiscalização ir primeiro em assinantes e depois na base.

Não podemos queimar o filme com usuários. Já imaginou a encrenca? Pode dar até "danos morais" para cima da gente se Anatel incomodar o usuário.
Eu pelo menos penso assim. Mesmo sabendo que a tentação é grande.

----------


## donno

Tenho somente NS5...

----------


## mpsnet

A POWER STATION5 vem com antena integrada??

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

algum forneçedor novo, com preço melhor???

----------


## ratobr

sera q q o NS 5 fecha 2,5km sem visada!?

eu ja tenho esselink em 2,4 com antenas 24dbi, mas nao esta legal, acho q esta com muita "sujeira" queria jogar pra 5.

sera q rola com eles?

alguem ja fez sem visada?!

----------


## mpsnet

não sei se resolve... se voce não tem visada, o certo invés de subir de 2,4ghz pra 5.8ghz, voce deveria é baixar pra 0,9ghz (900mhz) o problema o preço... e naum sei qual o trungpout.. mas vale a idéia!

----------


## kryseck

> Amigo sou fornecedor tenho nanostation 5 a R$299,00 e nanostation 2 R$279,00 dependendo da quantidde dou desconto, tenho a pronta entrega
> [email protected] ou (61)85164572
> 
> leonard


Cara, entra em contato.
Tenho interesse.

----------


## AZR

Alguem ja testou o NS2 com antena externa? Não estou conseguindo, esta com sinal muito baixo.

----------


## johnicar

fiz testes com antena externa na NS5 e nao gostei, mas como estava com pressa nao conclui nada, vou fazer de novo com mais calma,o que vi sim e que o sinal que ela marca depios de conectada e o mesmo que o mikrotik receb, se baixas a potencia do tx ela marca menos sinal, coisa que nao deberia ser assim.

----------


## Marciossp

Alguém ai sabe dizer se ele funciona legal como ap para uns 50 clientes on-line ?

To querendo colocar ele com uma omni de 15 db hyperlink oq vcs acham ???

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Alguém ai sabe dizer se ele funciona legal como ap para uns 50 clientes on-line ?
> 
> To querendo colocar ele com uma omni de 15 db hyperlink oq vcs acham ???


 esa e minha duvida tambem, ele como ap sera que alguem ja testou ?????

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

> Estamos em homologação da série 5 completa, XR5, PS5 (todos os modelos) e NS5, LiteStation 5 e WispStation 5.
> (nao iremos homologar o SR5 por se tratar de custo quase que o mesmod o XR5 e não compensar a comercialização no Brasil)
> 
> Tempo para Homologação XR5 de aproximandamente 15 dias.
> NS5 e PS5 cerca de 48 dias.
> Litestation 5 e WispStation 5 de 59 dias.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> 
> ...


Amigo, como esta a homologação dos equipamentos ubiquiti perante a Anatel? olhei no site da anatel e não vi nada ainda, principalmente nanostation.

Abraço

----------


## Pirigoso

> fiz testes com antena externa na NS5 e nao gostei, mas como estava com pressa nao conclui nada, vou fazer de novo com mais calma,o que vi sim e que o sinal que ela marca depios de conectada e o mesmo que o mikrotik receb, se baixas a potencia do tx ela marca menos sinal, coisa que nao deberia ser assim.



devo tar recebendo os NS5 esta semana, encomendei um par , vou usar como P2P num WDS, posto resultados

----------


## Leonardo66

Tem um pessoal ai falando que é homologado e tal, mas voce procura a homologação a não acha em nome algum, com certeza ainda não saiu a homologação!

----------


## cordeirog3

Quem estiver interessado em comprar Nano Station, estou com uma grande quantidade...

Quem tiver interesse entre em contato por email [email protected]

----------


## deivyn

qual o valor?

----------


## 1929

> Quem estiver interessado em comprar Nano Station, estou com uma grande quantidade...
> 
> Quem tiver interesse entre em contato por email [email protected]


Com NF e selo de homologação?

----------


## multlink

tenho um par de nano5, comprei para fechar o enlace com visada de 9,2km, só n fica vermelho o led sem sinal seria melhor colocar apenas uma zirok off set ou 2?

----------


## cordeirog3

Valor é só entrar em com contato pelo msn [email protected] tem nota fiscal certificado de importação e são homologados.

----------


## filzek

> Valor é só entrar em com contato pelo msn [email protected] tem nota fiscal certificado de importação e são homologados.


Bom Dia,

Não acredito que voce esteja dizendo a verdade, pois não existe nenhuma NanoStation da ubiquiti homologada, quem estiver vendendo isso esta mentindo.

Voce até pode ter importado oficialmente, porém, não é homologada, caso seja, apresente aqui na comunidade o certificado de homologação.

Nós sim, estamos homologando a NanoStation 2 e 5, ta temos o certificado do Cartão MiniPci XtremeRange5 homologado, estamos aguardando publicação do certificado da Nano 5 e 2 para este mes ainda.

Nesta semana ainda teremos NanoStation 2 e 5 a venda, com garantia de certificado de homologação, nota fiscal do importador, e venda direta a provedores de internet.

Consulto preço especial do mês de Dezembro.

Daniel Manzatto
Diretor de Engenharia Telecom
USAImport
[email protected]

----------


## filzek

> Alguém ai sabe dizer se ele funciona legal como ap para uns 50 clientes on-line ?
> 
> To querendo colocar ele com uma omni de 15 db hyperlink oq vcs acham ???


somente 35 clientes online no maximo, depois disso lega tudo...

----------


## 1929

> somente 35 clientes online no maximo, depois disso lega tudo...


Putz, só 35?

Amigo, eu procurei agora e não achei, mas alguém postou a pouco tempo o certificado de homologação do Nano. Só que ele não estava com este nome na Anatel.
Verifiquei na ocasião, tem até as fotos lá.
Vamos ver se alguém do forum se lembra e posta novamente para nós.

Por isso fiquei intrigado ao voce comentar que ainda não está homologado. Como você é importador, deve saber o certo.

----------


## johnicar

Da bahia livetech homologacao 1857082362 o modelo deles e LW-NS5

----------


## filzek

> Da bahia livetech homologacao 1857082362 o modelo deles e LW-NS5


da Livetech nem é Ubiquiti é Livetech, o selo é diferente e não adianta querer falsificar porque não vai estar na classe de operação deles, duvido que provedor sério irá querer perder a licença SCM e ter suas torres bloqueadas.

WDC = Livetech Bahia e ponto final, ou seja, Ubiquiti é Ubiquiti, mas a WDC consegue dizer que fabrica o módulo do rádio inteiro, então parabens para eles!

Grato

Daniel

----------


## 1929

> da Livetech nem é Ubiquiti é Livetech, o selo é diferente e não adianta querer falsificar porque não vai estar na classe de operação deles, duvido que provedor sério irá querer perder a licença SCM e ter suas torres bloqueadas.
> 
> WDC = Livetech Bahia e ponto final, ou seja, Ubiquiti é Ubiquiti, mas a WDC consegue dizer que fabrica o módulo do rádio inteiro, então parabens para eles!
> 
> Grato
> 
> Daniel


Caramba, amigo, você trouxe a tona um problemão.
Se é como voce está dizendo, é cópia industrial de produto patenteado.
Quando a ter a base lacrada, acho que não, pois se está homologado está legal.
Agora esta questão de cópia ou não, é algo que precisa mesmo ser esclarecido.
A WDC é distribuidora oficial, e a UsaImport também está no site da Ubiquiti.
E agora? O que nós mortais faremos?

----------


## cordeirog3

> da Livetech nem é Ubiquiti é Livetech, o selo é diferente e não adianta querer falsificar porque não vai estar na classe de operação deles, duvido que provedor sério irá querer perder a licença SCM e ter suas torres bloqueadas.
> 
> WDC = Livetech Bahia e ponto final, ou seja, Ubiquiti é Ubiquiti, mas a WDC consegue dizer que fabrica o módulo do rádio inteiro, então parabens para eles!
> 
> Grato
> 
> Daniel


Amigo, 

dizer que o livetech é diferente dos nanos da ubitiqui é querer fazer rir, desse jeito vou "fabricar" meus selos e sair colocando em equipamentos fabricados por terceiros e dizer que sou fabricante, é cada absurdo...

Sim, se você homologou ou está homologando, não está fazendo só em seu beneficio, estará fazendo para todos...

Lembrando galera, NanoStation a partir de R$280,00 importado direto da ubitiqui 100% legal

----------


## tiagomatias

> Amigo, 
> 
> dizer que o livetech é diferente dos nanos da ubitiqui é querer fazer rir, desse jeito vou "fabricar" meus selos e sair colocando em equipamentos fabricados por terceiros e dizer que sou fabricante, é cada absurdo...
> 
> Sim, se você homologou ou está homologando, não está fazendo só em seu beneficio, estará fazendo para todos...
> 
> Lembrando galera, NanoStation a partir de R$280,00 importado direto da ubitiqui 100% legal



Bom dia,

oque que eu preciso para importar direto, n quero ser revenda somente para uso mesmo

abraços ?

----------


## johnicar

se vc comprar da livtech com o selo deles, niguem vai te lacrar, o produto memso sendo as ubiquiti NS5 , mas estao registradas com moutro nome pela WDC. O que vc nao pode e nao deve e colar um selo da livetech em uma antena com logo da ubiquiti.

----------


## neon

> se vc comprar da livtech com o selo deles, niguem vai te lacrar, o produto memso sendo as ubiquiti NS5 , mas estao registradas com moutro nome pela WDC. O que vc nao pode e nao deve e colar um selo da livetech em uma antena com logo da ubiquiti.


agora façam uma coisa, entre em .:: WDC Networks ::. e vejam qual a logo que está no NS2 lá?

então, não é um Ubiquiti NS2 legítimo?

----------


## Josue Guedes

Até agora só vi benefícios em comprar NS para uso em clientes 5,8 Ghz, para AP não serve, já temos muitos relatos disso, para PtP prefiro XR5. O único NS homologado é esse tal LiveTech Bahia, que ao meu ver é o mesmo dos outros, apenas colocaram o nome deles, mais os outros não são homologados, então por enquanto não pode ser usado, quem usar, pode ser punido pela Anatel, a não ser que compre esse da LiveTech.

----------


## 1929

Procurando no site da Anatel achei vários produtos cujo pedido de homologação foi feito pela Livetech.

Alem disso se a Livetech é a mesma WDC, no site da Ubiquiti relaciona a WDS como "Distributors & Master Reseller" para todo o Brasil.

----------


## Xororo

> Bom dia,
> 
> oque que eu preciso para importar direto, n quero ser revenda somente para uso mesmo
> 
> abraços ?


Tiago, é melhor você comprar de alguma importadora daqui do Brasil. Pra importar isso deve ser uma confusão, fora taxa de importação e tudo mais. A Ubiquiti só deve negociar com revendedores também ou pra quem compra em grande quantidade.

Essa disputa de importadora é foda, acaba confundindo todo mundo... E resumindo, o motivo da confusão é que a WDC é concorrente da UsaImport xD

----------


## cordeirog3

O Processo de importação é bastante complicado, então se você não quer perder tempo com a burocracia da importação, ter que pagar dispachante, impostos e outra coisas, é só comprar direto comigo, tenho Nano a pronta entrega, com Nota Fiscal tudo direitinho.


[email protected]

----------


## tiagomatias

Mas se eu preferir comprar direto mesmo sendo burocratico etc, qts q eu consigo economizar com isso, pode me fornecer uma base de média, como ja estamos falando em nano, a nano em 5.8

grato

----------


## 1929

> Mas se eu preferir comprar direto mesmo sendo burocratico etc, qts q eu consigo economizar com isso, pode me fornecer uma base de média, como ja estamos falando em nano, a nano em 5.8
> 
> grato


Ali no Paraguay, na Flytec.com.py que também é Master Reseller da Ubiquiti tem Nano5 por 110 dolares. Este é um preço internacional.
Agora tu faz as contas do imposto que tem que pagar na aduana, já dá para ter uma idéia se vale a pena. Vai ficar em torno de 400 reais.
E vai ainda ficar faltando o selo de homologação.

----------


## johnicar

Preco em Miami no distribuidor master e de U$ 83,00 +- + despachante (mesmo valor se for uma ou 1000) + impostos + frete.Entao se vc comprar uma apenas vai sair em torno de 583,00 .mas se vc importar 1000 vai ficar em torno de 130,00 cada.

----------


## johnicar

entao o melhor e comprar no Brasil, so que os distribuidores deveriam ganhar menos assiim venderiam mais e a melhor preco. A diferenca da NS2 da NS5 e de apenas U$10 e aqui e de mais de R$ 100.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> entao o melhor e comprar no Brasil, so que os distribuidores deveriam ganhar menos assiim venderiam mais e a melhor preco. A diferenca da NS2 da NS5 e de apenas U$10 e aqui e de mais de R$ 100.


 
e isso ai, eu tambem nao entendo, aco que e muito caro, simplsmente imviavel, sem falar nos relatos de infortunios apra atender clientes em 5.8, dai, nao vejo vantagem alguma, ainda mais que o homologado custa uma paulada...

----------


## 1929

> Preco em Miami no distribuidor master e de U$ 83,00 +- + despachante (mesmo valor se for uma ou 1000) + impostos + frete.Entao se vc comprar uma apenas vai sair em torno de 583,00 .mas se vc importar 1000 vai ficar em torno de 130,00 cada.


Não me entenda mal, por favor, mas não é bem assim as contas não.

partindo dos $83,00 + 60% tarifa importação já vai para $132,80 e sem levar em conta que ainda vai incidir o ICMS que varia de estado para estado.

132,80X 2.40 ( preço do dolar) = 318,72 reais. Se colocar os 18% de icms vai para 376,00.
E ainda não colocamos o frete.
E ainda vai vir sem o selo da Anatel. 
Resultado: não vale a pena mesmo.

NO caso citado de importar 1000, vai ficar com preço a partir de 130,00 dolares + despachante+impostos + frete. E como numa importação deste tamanho é logicamente para revenda, vai incidir ainda PIS, cofins e outros bichos mais, impostos estes que não incidem no caso da importação direta por pessoa física. Sem falar que uma empresa que faça uma importação assim, tem uma estrutura a ser mantida.
Por aí dá para ver que o distribuidor não defende muito por equipamento. Ele vai ganhar é no volume. 
Lembrando que não sou distribuidor de nada a não ser de votos de felicidades a todos.
Tô de olho nestes Nano. Alguns relatos com insucessos mas outros com bastante sucesso.

----------


## Gosulator

deixa eu disvirtuar um pouco aqui, to colocando um ns2 pra dividir uns clientes que tenho em 1 painél, tá muito sobrecarregado. Mas nao uso criptografia, bloqueio não-clientes por controle de mac. Mas não achei essa opção no OS do ns2 de jeito nenhum. Alguém me dá uma força? Se precisar de mais info, como a versão do OS (não mexi nada na versão que veio de fábrica), eu pego ele e checo direitinho (está desligado).

----------


## kryseck

> deixa eu disvirtuar um pouco aqui, to colocando um ns2 pra dividir uns clientes que tenho em 1 painél, tá muito sobrecarregado. Mas nao uso criptografia, bloqueio não-clientes por controle de mac. Mas não achei essa opção no OS do ns2 de jeito nenhum. Alguém me dá uma força? Se precisar de mais info, como a versão do OS (não mexi nada na versão que veio de fábrica), eu pego ele e checo direitinho (está desligado).


Só atualizando para a mais recente versão do firmware(AirOS) do NANO é q vc terá a opção de controle por lista de MAC.

Mas já adianto q só aceita 16 MACs na lista, não se sabe ainda pq essa limitação.
Soube dessa informação no fórum da própria ubiquiti, daí testei e confere realmente.

----------


## Gosulator

seguinte, eu pesquisei nos fóruns da ubiquiti quando eu chequei essa ausência pela primeira vez. E ví alguém relatando a respeito dessa lista com apenas 16 macs possíveis. Aí um outro cara chegou e falou que entrando por telnet, você pode adicionar quantos quizer. Como não achei nem a lista original, deixei quieto até achar ela. Agora vou ter que ver direitinho como fazer esse update. Mas valeu a dica cara, brigadúú!

----------


## kryseck

Pega aqui o AirOS atual de acordo com o seu NANO.
Ubiquiti Networks, Inc. - Support

Para atualiza vá na aba system > firmware > botão "upgrade..." , blz!?

----------


## 1929

> seguinte, eu pesquisei nos fóruns da ubiquiti quando eu chequei essa ausência pela primeira vez. E ví alguém relatando a respeito dessa lista com apenas 16 macs possíveis. Aí um outro cara chegou e falou que entrando por telnet, você pode adicionar quantos quizer. Como não achei nem a lista original, deixei quieto até achar ela. Agora vou ter que ver direitinho como fazer esse update. Mas valeu a dica cara, brigadúú!


Voce pode também atualizar para o OsWave.
Na computech.com.br tem o C3 que é igualzinho ao Oswave.

----------


## johnicar

E que na verdade ela foi projetada pra cliente e nao AP.
O valor de 83+- que citei e se vc compra uma antena, mas se vc for importar, da ubiquiti ese preco cai bastante, ja que eles tem insentivos pra exportacao, entao ja nao e mais ese valor de 83.00.

----------


## Gosulator

essa questão de custo-benefício dos NS pra cliente é bem simples; NS 2 não vale a pena, NS 5 vale, independentemente se vc tá pagando R$ 300,00 ou menos (R$300,00 já é lucro comparado com os preços dos equips 5.8 no mercado hoje). Obviamente que se conseguir baixar esse preço pra uns R$200,00 seria uma maravilha, ficaria um pouco mais caro que instalação com kit pci. Mas eu nem tô me preocupando em baixar esses preços agora. Só vou me preocupar com NS pra cliente quando começarem a chegar os LOCO. Eles vão ficar o mesmo preço do kit atual pci, se não ficar é mais barato.

----------


## 1929

> essa questão de custo-benefício dos NS pra cliente é bem simples; NS 2 não vale a pena, NS 5 vale, independentemente se vc tá pagando R$ 300,00 ou menos (R$300,00 já é lucro comparado com os preços dos equips 5.8 no mercado hoje). Obviamente que se conseguir baixar esse preço pra uns R$200,00 seria uma maravilha, ficaria um pouco mais caro que instalação com kit pci. Mas eu nem tô me preocupando em baixar esses preços agora. Só vou me preocupar com NS pra cliente quando começarem a chegar os LOCO. Eles vão ficar o mesmo preço do kit atual pci, se não ficar é mais barato.


Realmente, aí sim pode ficar bom.
Mas eu tenho notado que as empresas que trazem os produtos, demoram muito em providenciar na homologação. Depois que entram com documentação leva mais de 6 meses para sair.
E estamos numa época que não dá para brincar com o tempo. As tecnologias estão atropelando o consumo. E quando um produto bom destes pinta, tem que agir logo.
Será investimento ou falta de confiança no produto, ou no mercado, ou tudo junto?
Eu tenho até uma opinião formada sobre homologação.
Deveria ter uma legislação que proibisse a comerciallização de produtos não homologados. Assim, os importadores começariam já pela homologação. Senão fica esta lenga lenga sem fim.
Vai ter gente que não concorda, mas é o que eu penso.

----------


## Xororo

Boa tarde.
Só pra informar, aqui na Ceitel também vendemos NS2 e NS5. Pra quem quiser uma lista de produtos, é só me enviar o e-mail, eu passo uma fica cadastral para ser preencida e posteriormente envio a lista com preços. Fazemos entrega em MG, podemos enviar para outros estados também.
Podem conferir aí pelo site Ceitel.com.br : Sempre com muitas novidades pra você!, o telefone aqui da filial de Oliveira é (37) 3331-8200.
Abraços!

----------


## Glauco S Curvello

amigos, tenho alguns cases aqui com NS5 e te garanto q com 50 clientes não vai ficar bom, ele funciona bem como cliente mesmo e nada mais.

----------


## filzek

> Amigo, 
> 
> dizer que o livetech é diferente dos nanos da ubitiqui é querer fazer rir, desse jeito vou "fabricar" meus selos e sair colocando em equipamentos fabricados por terceiros e dizer que sou fabricante, é cada absurdo...
> 
> Sim, se você homologou ou está homologando, não está fazendo só em seu beneficio, estará fazendo para todos...
> 
> Lembrando galera, NanoStation a partir de R$280,00 importado direto da ubitiqui 100% legal


O que voce esta falando é mentira e deve ser um dos muambeiros do paraguay, só pode ser, porque Homologação no Brasil não é só de produtos, e sim da empresa que os Importa, Nacionaliza e da Garantia e Certificado, a Anatel a partir de cada homologação controlará os MAC ADDRESS pela nota fiscal e também pelo certificado de homologação a ser emitido pelo site do Importador responsável pelo produto no Brasil, ou seja, quem comprar produto ilegal vai dançar bonito com a Anatel, porque a Anatel vai lacrar as torres e tirar a licença SCM do provedor.

Quando sair a publicação dos próximos selos Oficiais da Anatel, voces verificarão que existirá um controle digital online dos mac address homologados e importados oficialmente pela Homologadora, ou seja, não adianta importar mesmo que legal que seu produto não estará homologado, será apenas um peso de papel na sua torre que poderá trazer vários crimes e lacração da mesma.

Homologação de um produto quer dizer responsabilidade social pelo mal e bem que o produto pode causar. E quem se responsabiliza e é responsabilizado em caso de problemas é o Homologador, ou seja, nessa caso a USAImport.

A USAImport por manter a responsabilida de social em sua metodologia de trabalho concientizará e ajudará quaisquer empresas ou provedores a se regularizar e também a poder comprar equipamentos homologados com qualidade, preço e garantia de longo prazo, não a la garantia "soy jo" do mercado informal que diz que garante e quando é apresentado um problema diz que a garantia não cobre isso ou aquilo sem ao menos apontar e mostrar aonde foi cometida uma falha por parte do usuário.

Agradecemos a todos provedores e usuários honostes que desejam estar de acordo com a Legislação Brasileira e da Anatel para sua correta manutenção e funcionamento.

Atenciosamente

Daniel Manzatto
Engenheiro de Telecomunicação
[email protected]

----------


## cordeirog3

> O que voce esta falando é mentira e deve ser um dos muambeiros do paraguay, só pode ser, porque Homologação no Brasil não é só de produtos, e sim da empresa que os Importa, Nacionaliza e da Garantia e Certificado, a Anatel a partir de cada homologação controlará os MAC ADDRESS pela nota fiscal e também pelo certificado de homologação a ser emitido pelo site do Importador responsável pelo produto no Brasil, ou seja, quem comprar produto ilegal vai dançar bonito com a Anatel, porque a Anatel vai lacrar as torres e tirar a licença SCM do provedor.
> 
> Quando sair a publicação dos próximos selos Oficiais da Anatel, voces verificarão que existirá um controle digital online dos mac address homologados e importados oficialmente pela Homologadora, ou seja, não adianta importar mesmo que legal que seu produto não estará homologado, será apenas um peso de papel na sua torre que poderá trazer vários crimes e lacração da mesma.
> 
> Homologação de um produto quer dizer responsabilidade social pelo mal e bem que o produto pode causar. E quem se responsabiliza e é responsabilizado em caso de problemas é o Homologador, ou seja, nessa caso a USAImport.
> 
> A USAImport por manter a responsabilida de social em sua metodologia de trabalho concientizará e ajudará quaisquer empresas ou provedores a se regularizar e também a poder comprar equipamentos homologados com qualidade, preço e garantia de longo prazo, não a la garantia "soy jo" do mercado informal que diz que garante e quando é apresentado um problema diz que a garantia não cobre isso ou aquilo sem ao menos apontar e mostrar aonde foi cometida uma falha por parte do usuário.
> 
> Agradecemos a todos provedores e usuários honostes que desejam estar de acordo com a Legislação Brasileira e da Anatel para sua correta manutenção e funcionamento.
> ...


 
Ola amigo,

Convido voce vim até João Pessoa, conhecer nossa "muambaria".

Pelo jeito e modo que VOCÊ fala só VOCÊ sabe, pode ou tem dinheiro pra importar....

rsrs

----------


## filzek

> Ola amigo,
> 
> Convido voce vim até João Pessoa, conhecer nossa "muambaria".
> 
> Pelo jeito e modo que VOCÊ fala só VOCÊ sabe, pode ou tem dinheiro pra importar....
> 
> rsrs


 
Amigo, acho que voce entendeu errado o conceito, para a ANATEL toda mercadoria ainda que seja igual a HOMOLOGADA se não for comercializada por quem HOMOLOGOU não tem valor LEGAL e JURIDICO perante a LEI. Vivemos num pais de burocracia, é assim que vivemos e não vai mudar nunca, esse é um pais ruim de se trabalhar que nos tarifa em mais de 86% de impostos de importação, que diz que faz muito e não faz nada pelo povo, sempro foi assim desde o império.

Agora, quem homologou assumiu uma responsabilidade junto ao governo, imagina uma NS5 derrubar um sistema de radar, é você quem vendeu que vai responder? o importador informal ou o executivo de fronteira? se a NS queimar ou falhar, aquela mesma velha historia de que o problema foi do cliente e não do produto, que todos conhecem, vai reclamar para quem, ir no procom? comprou sem nota, de palavra e a empresa não cumpre o que prometeu, isso é o mais comum, por isso, a Anatel junto do Ministerio Publico Federal exigem que quaisquer produtos que vierem a ser homologado passam a ser tratados em carater primario de controle, isso requer garantias de funcionamento, risco, segurança, qualidade, na qual a Empresa que realizou a Homologação assume perante a sociedade brasileira referente ao produto.

Desta maneira, é impossivel dizer, OH, MAIS É O MESMO PRODUTO! não, não é o mesmo produto, não será e será julgado pela Anatel como não Homologado e acarretará as sansões explicitas nos regimentos, o que inclui de imediato a lacração da torra e crime federal.

É simples, uma empresa assume todo o risco de comercializar um produto, e os muambeiros e importadores informais aproveitam-se disso e andam na sombra dela, viva o brasil, via a anarquia, porém, errado, da mesma forma que não se pode mais importar um carro zero sem ter que refazer a homologação novamente do mesmo, gastando mais de 15 mil reais no processo todo, não se pode importar um produto de telecomunicacao e usar no brasil.

Uma coisa vai ser boa, ja esta na pauta da CACEX e do Ministerio de Ciencia e Tecnologia a proibição da Importação de quaisquer dispositivos de radiofrequencia acobertados pela resolucao 506 da Anatel que não sejam por Empresas que tiverem homologados os produtos, isso vai acabar de vez com a "putaria" do mercado informal e também os importadores que vivem de sombras e nunca se responsabilizam por nada, o custo vai ficar mais barato e garantido pelos Importadores Oficiais, sendo assim, cumprido o que a Lei obriga a fazer.

Acho que agora da pra entender o que os Importadores legais sofrem em relação aos executivos de fronteira que não pagam impostos, e os Importadores Alternativos que não garantem nada no final.

Atenciosamente

Paulo Filzek
Gerente de Grandes Empresas
USAImport
[email protected]

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Amigo, acho que voce entendeu errado o conceito, para a ANATEL toda mercadoria ainda que seja igual a HOMOLOGADA se não for comercializada por quem HOMOLOGOU não tem valor LEGAL e JURIDICO perante a LEI. Vivemos num pais de burocracia, é assim que vivemos e não vai mudar nunca, esse é um pais ruim de se trabalhar que nos tarifa em mais de 86% de impostos de importação, que diz que faz muito e não faz nada pelo povo, sempro foi assim desde o império.
> 
> Agora, quem homologou assumiu uma responsabilidade junto ao governo, imagina uma NS5 derrubar um sistema de radar, é você quem vendeu que vai responder? o importador informal ou o executivo de fronteira? se a NS queimar ou falhar, aquela mesma velha historia de que o problema foi do cliente e não do produto, que todos conhecem, vai reclamar para quem, ir no procom? comprou sem nota, de palavra e a empresa não cumpre o que prometeu, isso é o mais comum, por isso, a Anatel junto do Ministerio Publico Federal exigem que quaisquer produtos que vierem a ser homologado passam a ser tratados em carater primario de controle, isso requer garantias de funcionamento, risco, segurança, qualidade, na qual a Empresa que realizou a Homologação assume perante a sociedade brasileira referente ao produto.
> 
> Desta maneira, é impossivel dizer, OH, MAIS É O MESMO PRODUTO! não, não é o mesmo produto, não será e será julgado pela Anatel como não Homologado e acarretará as sansões explicitas nos regimentos, o que inclui de imediato a lacração da torra e crime federal.
> 
> É simples, uma empresa assume todo o risco de comercializar um produto, e os muambeiros e importadores informais aproveitam-se disso e andam na sombra dela, viva o brasil, via a anarquia, porém, errado, da mesma forma que não se pode mais importar um carro zero sem ter que refazer a homologação novamente do mesmo, gastando mais de 15 mil reais no processo todo, não se pode importar um produto de telecomunicacao e usar no brasil.
> 
> Uma coisa vai ser boa, ja esta na pauta da CACEX e do Ministerio de Ciencia e Tecnologia a proibição da Importação de quaisquer dispositivos de radiofrequencia acobertados pela resolucao 506 da Anatel que não sejam por Empresas que tiverem homologados os produtos, isso vai acabar de vez com a "putaria" do mercado informal e também os importadores que vivem de sombras e nunca se responsabilizam por nada, o custo vai ficar mais barato e garantido pelos Importadores Oficiais, sendo assim, cumprido o que a Lei obriga a fazer.
> ...


Você está dizendo que a homologação só é válida se eu comprar o produto de quem homologou? É isso?

----------


## filzek

> Você está dizendo que a homologação só é válida se eu comprar o produto de quem homologou? É isso?


Exatamente isso, ou se comprou de alguém que comprou do distribuidor, mas, para validar será necessário apresentar a nota fiscal de compra original do distribuidor para o provedor ou concessionario.

O que nós fomos autorizados a fazer pela ANATEL para facilitar todo o processo é listar o MAC ADDRESS original HOMOLOGADO em nosso site, sendo assim, o fiscal da ANATEL pega a Nota Fiscal, e o MAC Address Listado no Equipamento e entra em nosso site e verifica o Nome do Comprador, MAC ADDRESS e para qual Provedor foi licenciado, ou seja, cada empresa que comprar NanoStation ou qualquer outro produto homologado através de nossa empresa, terá que registrar o produto para validar sua Homologação, isto indicará e emitirá um certificado de homologação original, que poderá ser conferido e verificado pelo fiscal.

Ou seja, controle total do sistema de homologação e certificação dos produtos.

O provedor que foi comprar os produtos, se a empresa disser que comprou da USAImport ou de sua rede afiliada, basta checar o MAC ADDRESS pelo sistema e registrar seu produto, de forma a autenticar e emitir seu certificado de registro.

Atenciosamente

Daniel Manzatto
Engenheiro de Telecomunicação
USAImport
[email protected]

----------


## Gosulator

isso vai encarecer pra kct os preços dos equipamentos, devido à diminuição da concorrência. Não sou contrário a regulamentar a coisa, não sou a favor de fazer vista grossa em relação aos muambeiros atravessando a fronteira, mas queria medidas que possibilitassem mais empresas trazerem de fora por vias legais, ao contrário de simplesmente aumentar a fiscalização encima de produtos importados ilegalmente e não mecher em nada do processo de importação de telecons e informáticos atual.

----------


## lipeiori

> isso vai encarecer pra kct os preços dos equipamentos, devido à diminuição da concorrência. Não sou contrário a regulamentar a coisa, não sou a favor de fazer vista grossa em relação aos muambeiros atravessando a fronteira, mas queria medidas que possibilitassem mais empresas trazerem de fora por vias legais, ao contrário de simplesmente aumentar a fiscalização encima de produtos importados ilegalmente e não mecher em nada do processo de importação de telecons e informáticos atual.


Isso é verdade, veja o exemplo da omni Ideal 15dbi que ta custando R$ 540 em média, enquanto uma da Hyperlink tá custando R$ 330... os NS5 já não são muito baratos, homologados então... é esperar pra ver.

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Exatamente isso, ou se comprou de alguém que comprou do distribuidor, mas, para validar será necessário apresentar a nota fiscal de compra original do distribuidor para o provedor ou concessionario.
> 
> O que nós fomos autorizados a fazer pela ANATEL para facilitar todo o processo é listar o MAC ADDRESS original HOMOLOGADO em nosso site, sendo assim, o fiscal da ANATEL pega a Nota Fiscal, e o MAC Address Listado no Equipamento e entra em nosso site e verifica o Nome do Comprador, MAC ADDRESS e para qual Provedor foi licenciado, ou seja, cada empresa que comprar NanoStation ou qualquer outro produto homologado através de nossa empresa, terá que registrar o produto para validar sua Homologação, isto indicará e emitirá um certificado de homologação original, que poderá ser conferido e verificado pelo fiscal.
> 
> Ou seja, controle total do sistema de homologação e certificação dos produtos.
> 
> O provedor que foi comprar os produtos, se a empresa disser que comprou da USAImport ou de sua rede afiliada, basta checar o MAC ADDRESS pelo sistema e registrar seu produto, de forma a autenticar e emitir seu certificado de registro.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> ...



Cara isso que você está falando é muito sério, para nós provedores é complicado controlar de onde que veio o equipamento. Espero que isso não seja assim para nós provedores. Ou que não vá pra frente, pelo amor de Deus ter que usar homologado já um desespero, agora ainda ser obrigado a comprar de um só...putts.

----------


## Xororo

De certa forma não deveria existir esse monopólio de mercado. Uma empresa só autorizada a vender produto? No capitalismo isso não existe. Cadê a concorrência? Provedor vai ter que buscar nas importadoras autorizadas lá do Paraguai então que é bem mais barato.
Outra coisa, acho que isso num vai acabar com uso de equipamento não homologado nunca. Que provedor que vai pagar o olho da cara em um equipamento só porque é homologado? Obviamente vão procurar de fornecedor mais barato, a Anatel nunca vai correr atrás de cada provedor brasileiro pra analisar irregularidade mesmo...

----------


## 1929

Filzek, eu preciso entender uma coisa.

O Cordeiro tem o produto, e diz que é homologado pela Livetch Bahia. Lá mais atras voce disse que WDC=Livetech Bahia. É isso?
Então se a WDS é autorizada Ubiquiti e a Usaimport também, eu já começo a não entender mais nada.

E se o produto está lá no site da Anatel para todo mundo ver, posso até concordar que um determinado número de equipamentos passem a revelia das autoridades, mas aí é mais uma questão de quem me vendeu por homologado e usou de outros meios.Eu, desde que tenha a nota fiscal discriminando o equipamento, nº série, etc. etc... não tem Anatel que possa complicar comigo. Não por isso. Pode até querer me marcar e ser super exigente em outros detalhes, mas neste não tem como. Quem tem a autoridade e o direito de fiscalizar pela lisura das operações comerciais é a fiscalização , não nós. 
Ou então não adianta nada ter publicado a homologação no site da Anatel.

Agora, outra coisa que não bateu bem ainda é que a WDC fica em São Paulo e o Cordeiro está convidando a visitar a empresa em João Pessoa.

Nâo estou aqui duvidando de ninguém. Só quero entender os tramites. Já temos tantos problemas para tocarmos um provedor e mais um , ninguém merece.
Se os dois tiverem o produto homologado, melhor para a comunidade.

Editando: Onde está WDS leia-se WDC. Já estou ficando pirado.

----------


## cordeirog3

> Amigo, acho que voce entendeu errado o conceito, para a ANATEL toda mercadoria ainda que seja igual a HOMOLOGADA se não for comercializada por quem HOMOLOGOU não tem valor LEGAL e JURIDICO perante a LEI. Vivemos num pais de burocracia, é assim que vivemos e não vai mudar nunca, esse é um pais ruim de se trabalhar que nos tarifa em mais de 86% de impostos de importação, que diz que faz muito e não faz nada pelo povo, sempro foi assim desde o império.
> 
> Agora, quem homologou assumiu uma responsabilidade junto ao governo, imagina uma NS5 derrubar um sistema de radar, é você quem vendeu que vai responder? o importador informal ou o executivo de fronteira? se a NS queimar ou falhar, aquela mesma velha historia de que o problema foi do cliente e não do produto, que todos conhecem, vai reclamar para quem, ir no procom? comprou sem nota, de palavra e a empresa não cumpre o que prometeu, isso é o mais comum, por isso, a Anatel junto do Ministerio Publico Federal exigem que quaisquer produtos que vierem a ser homologado passam a ser tratados em carater primario de controle, isso requer garantias de funcionamento, risco, segurança, qualidade, na qual a Empresa que realizou a Homologação assume perante a sociedade brasileira referente ao produto.
> 
> Desta maneira, é impossivel dizer, OH, MAIS É O MESMO PRODUTO! não, não é o mesmo produto, não será e será julgado pela Anatel como não Homologado e acarretará as sansões explicitas nos regimentos, o que inclui de imediato a lacração da torra e crime federal.
> 
> É simples, uma empresa assume todo o risco de comercializar um produto, e os muambeiros e importadores informais aproveitam-se disso e andam na sombra dela, viva o brasil, via a anarquia, porém, errado, da mesma forma que não se pode mais importar um carro zero sem ter que refazer a homologação novamente do mesmo, gastando mais de 15 mil reais no processo todo, não se pode importar um produto de telecomunicacao e usar no brasil.
> 
> Uma coisa vai ser boa, ja esta na pauta da CACEX e do Ministerio de Ciencia e Tecnologia a proibição da Importação de quaisquer dispositivos de radiofrequencia acobertados pela resolucao 506 da Anatel que não sejam por Empresas que tiverem homologados os produtos, isso vai acabar de vez com a "putaria" do mercado informal e também os importadores que vivem de sombras e nunca se responsabilizam por nada, o custo vai ficar mais barato e garantido pelos Importadores Oficiais, sendo assim, cumprido o que a Lei obriga a fazer.
> ...



Quem disse que estamos sonegando impostos...

----------


## johnicar

> Amigo, acho que voce entendeu errado o conceito, para a ANATEL toda mercadoria ainda que seja igual a HOMOLOGADA se não for comercializada por quem HOMOLOGOU não tem valor LEGAL e JURIDICO perante a LEI. Vivemos num pais de burocracia, é assim que vivemos e não vai mudar nunca, esse é um pais ruim de se trabalhar que nos tarifa em mais de 86% de impostos de importação, que diz que faz muito e não faz nada pelo povo, sempro foi assim desde o império.
> 
> Agora, quem homologou assumiu uma responsabilidade junto ao governo, imagina uma NS5 derrubar um sistema de radar, é você quem vendeu que vai responder? o importador informal ou o executivo de fronteira? se a NS queimar ou falhar, aquela mesma velha historia de que o problema foi do cliente e não do produto, que todos conhecem, vai reclamar para quem, ir no procom? comprou sem nota, de palavra e a empresa não cumpre o que prometeu, isso é o mais comum, por isso, a Anatel junto do Ministerio Publico Federal exigem que quaisquer produtos que vierem a ser homologado passam a ser tratados em carater primario de controle, isso requer garantias de funcionamento, risco, segurança, qualidade, na qual a Empresa que realizou a Homologação assume perante a sociedade brasileira referente ao produto.
> 
> Desta maneira, é impossivel dizer, OH, MAIS É O MESMO PRODUTO! não, não é o mesmo produto, não será e será julgado pela Anatel como não Homologado e acarretará as sansões explicitas nos regimentos, o que inclui de imediato a lacração da torra e crime federal.
> 
> É simples, uma empresa assume todo o risco de comercializar um produto, e os muambeiros e importadores informais aproveitam-se disso e andam na sombra dela, viva o brasil, via a anarquia, porém, errado, da mesma forma que não se pode mais importar um carro zero sem ter que refazer a homologação novamente do mesmo, gastando mais de 15 mil reais no processo todo, não se pode importar um produto de telecomunicacao e usar no brasil.
> 
> Uma coisa vai ser boa, ja esta na pauta da CACEX e do Ministerio de Ciencia e Tecnologia a proibição da Importação de quaisquer dispositivos de radiofrequencia acobertados pela resolucao 506 da Anatel que não sejam por Empresas que tiverem homologados os produtos, isso vai acabar de vez com a "putaria" do mercado informal e também os importadores que vivem de sombras e nunca se responsabilizam por nada, o custo vai ficar mais barato e garantido pelos Importadores Oficiais, sendo assim, cumprido o que a Lei obriga a fazer.
> ...


 

Boa pra quem???

----------


## Josue Guedes

> Filzek, eu preciso entender uma coisa.
> 
> O Cordeiro tem o produto, e diz que é homologado pela Livetch Bahia. Lá mais atras voce disse que WDC=Livetech Bahia. É isso?
> Então se a WDS é autorizada Ubiquiti e a Usaimport também, eu já começo a não entender mais nada.
> 
> E se o produto está lá no site da Anatel para todo mundo ver, posso até concordar que um determinado número de equipamentos passem a revelia das autoridades, mas aí é mais uma questão de quem me vendeu por homologado e usou de outros meios.Eu, desde que tenha a nota fiscal discriminando o equipamento, nº série, etc. etc... não tem Anatel que possa complicar comigo. Não por isso. Pode até querer me marcar e ser super exigente em outros detalhes, mas neste não tem como. Quem tem a autoridade e o direito de fiscalizar pela lisura das operações comerciais é a fiscalização , não nós. 
> Ou então não adianta nada ter publicado a homologação no site da Anatel.
> 
> Agora, outra coisa que não bateu bem ainda é que a WDC fica em São Paulo e o Cordeiro está convidando a visitar a empresa em João Pessoa.
> ...


 :Five:  Muito boa, assino em baixo. Isso não pode ser assim, pelo menos nunca ouvi essa história, que amigo mostre então onde está na LGT, porque o provedor ser obrigado a comprar do homologante impede a concorrência.

----------


## lipeiori

Será que o NS2 é melhor do que o SWL-3300 para servir como AP bridge?

----------


## sergio

Pessoal, não quero defender nem apedrejar ninguém, mas o que o Filzek postou faz todo o sentido, inclusive é uma reivindicação das empresa que homologam os equipamentos, junto a Anatel, faz tempo. 

Tanto que algumas dessas empresas como a Livetech/WDC sempre que faz a homologação coloca marca própria para se proteger das "empresas que vivem às sombras"... E estão certissimos, pois tem todo o trabalho e custos para um "cidadão" qualquer vender o produto e não ter responsabilidade nenhuma sobre o mesmo? 

Quando se homologa um produto de telecom é necessário um documento do fabricante permitindo que o distribuidor/revenda brasileiro faça a comercialização e é realmente responsável pelo mesmo em território nacional. 

Isto não é a toa, concordam? Em caso de qualquer processo contra tal equipamento, por qualquer motivo que a lei brasileira permita, é preciso de um "cristo" para crucificarem e este "cristo" é justamente a empresa que homologou o produto.

Agora como é que verifica-se se o "cristo" foi realmente quem vendeu o equipamento? Da forma como o Filzek comentou e para isto é preciso um sistema que garanta que foi esta empresa que vendeu o equipamento.


A Anatel, a cada dia, está se aperfeiçoando na fiscalização e esta "farra" de "provedor via rádio" vai acabar. Vejam a última:

Após a res. 506 todos achavam que estavam livres, leves e soltos, para usarem equipamentos wifi, registrando apenas a base que faz o entrocamento/interconexão com a rede pública, pois em todas as estações que utilizam-se de equipamentos de radiação restrita estava liberado o registro da mesma... Ledo engano.

Já começaram a fiscalização e adivinhem o que está acontecendo?

LACRE!!

Porque?

Simples, nenhuma antena até o momento foi homologada como equipamento de radiação restrita e de acordo com os OCDs, nenhuma será homologada, pois antena não é radiação restrita.

Então é simples, não adianta sua estação possuir um equipamento de radiação restrita se a antena não é... (salvo casos como NS, CANOPY, entre outros, que a antena é integrada ao rádio, então consider-se o equipamento todo).

Por que mencionei isto, se está fora do contexto do tópico?

Porque as regras estão mudando, sem ninguém falar nada ou se preocupar em organização e defender os interesses comuns. A Anatel simplesmente estão "editando" a legislação.

Então o que o Filzek menciona faz todo o sentido. Se será ruim ou bom cabe a sociedade se organizar e buscar seus interesses junto aos órgãos competentes e não apenas ficar "chorando o leite derramado".

----------


## Josue Guedes

Você quer dizer quem usa antenas em suas repetidoras terá que cadastrá-las? É isso? Não concordo com você, bati muito cabeça com essa questão, e definitivamente não é necessário, então eles terão que voltar atrás com suas próprias descisões. Aliás sempre inventam uma nova para nos ferrar.
Eu tenho aqui um documento da Anatel assinado por Dirceu Baraviera, o mesmo que assinou minha licença de estação, que isenta o casdastro de repetidoras, e está claro, se for antena (ANTENA) e transmissor não prescisa. Se tiver mais alguma coisa, a tem que cadastrar. Eu tenho o documento em mãos assinado, e protocolado na Anatel. Me parece que o Fabrício já postou esse documento.

Quanto a questão do distribuidor , entendo o lado do homologante, mais isso não favorece em nada os provedores que terão que comprar de um único que pode vender no preço que quiser. E além de tudo como isso será controlado, como saberemos se estamos comprando o produto autorizado? Teremos que ficar consultando MAC dos aparelhos?

----------


## sergio

> Você quer dizer quem usa antenas em suas repetidoras terá que cadastrá-las? É isso? Não concordo com você, bati muito cabeça com essa questão, e definitivamente não é necessário, então eles terão que voltar atrás com suas próprias descisões. Aliás sempre inventam uma nova para nos ferrar.
> Eu tenho aqui um documento da Anatel assinado por Dirceu Baraviera, o mesmo que assinou minha licença de estação, que isenta o casdastro de repetidoras, e está claro, se for antena (ANTENA) e transmissor não prescisa. Se tiver mais alguma coisa, a tem que cadastrar. Eu tenho o documento em mãos assinado, e protocolado na Anatel. Me parece que o Fabrício já postou esse documento.


Diga a isso a quem foi lacrado.

Está acontecendo. Comece a participar de listas de discussão de provedores que conhecerá os casos. Veja as listas provedores-brasil, anid, entre outras.





> Quanto a questão do distribuidor , entendo o lado do homologante, mais isso não favorece em nada os provedores que terão que comprar de um único que pode vender no preço que quiser. E além de tudo como isso será controlado, como saberemos se estamos comprando o produto autorizado? Teremos que ficar consultando MAC dos aparelhos?


Você não pode alegar "desconhecimento da lei" para se defender... é isso ai, terá que saber de quem compra.

Podem até criar meios de coibir a venda por pessoas sem as "devidas credenciais", mas no final o responsável por usar equipamento não homologado é a empresa SCM / Provedor.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Acontecendo, está há muito tempo, esse assunto assombra os donos de provedores por aqui no Under-Linux também, mais eu tenho a história de quem foi lacrado, e nem sei por qual causa, se foi só essa questão, ou outras mais. E de outro lado tenho o Dirceu Baraviera diretor da Anatel dizendo que não prescisa cadastrar, então prefiro confiar no que o diretor da Anatel assinou. Você sabe também Sérgio, que essa questão de lacre envolve outras coisas mais. Meu provedor foi denunciado, e pelo que fiquei sabendo a Anatel recusou a denuncia. Muitas coisas vem acontecendo, cabe aos empresários se informarem e cuidarem de suas papeladas.

Quanto ao outro assunto, não é questão de não saber da lei, na LGT art 39 res. 242 fala que é obrigação do distribuidor manter a identificação do produto, bem como características técnicas, mais na prática quero saber como vai funcionar o controle disso. Será que cola mesmo? Isso que quero dizer. Para você ter idéia já teve fornecedor meu oferecendo o selo da Anatel do EMP-8602. Gente que já homologou produtos. Não acredito que a Anatel vá cobrar isso em suas fiscalizações. Negócio é fazer como a WDC fez homologou com seu nome.

----------


## 1929

O Sérgio está coberto de razão.
Existe uma verdadeira farra de produtos não homologados. E isto está criando uma incerteza e desconfiança generalizada.


Eu sou da opinião que se a lei exige que os equipamentos sejam homologados, como pode haver equipamentos a venda no comercio legalizado, mas que não estão homologados?

Mas esta questão é muito velha.

Nos meus tempos de radioamador, era proibido e ainda hoje é, o uso de amplificadores lineares para uso na faixa de HF. Mas havia, empresas nacionais que fabricavam estes amplificadores. Estava na vitrine das lojas especializadas. Era uma tentação, já que fiscalização de estação de radioamador é a coisa mais dificil de acontecer. Como poderia uma empresa legalmente constituida no Brasil fabricar um produto que era proibido o uso?

Acho que algo parecido está acontecendo na área de equipamentos para wireless.
E como exemplo de que pode haver concorrencia sim, é o caso da WDC Livetech ter homologado e a USAImports também.

Mas voltando ao âmago do debate, o equipamento do Cordeiro é o mesmo Livetch homologado? Se for, não há o que comentarmos mais. 

E quanto ao Filzek expos um procedimento que se realmente for colocado em prática, pode no início nos enrolar um pouco, mas com certeza vai moralizar todo o setor.

----------


## Josue Guedes

Na prática nada acontece, sempre foi assim, quero ver o governo controlar isso, é igual insulfilme, farol Xenon, cd pirata e outras mais.

----------


## lipeiori

> Será que o NS2 é melhor do que o SWL-3300 para servir como AP bridge?


Alguém pode me responder?

----------


## anjunior

> Alguém pode me responder?


cara, estou usando um nano station como AP e ele esta se saindo muito bem. mas o SWL3300 tem tambem muita credibilidade, eh um AP otimo, tenho alguns aqui a mais de 2 anos na torre e nunca pararam.
Inclusive tenho 10 SWL3300 aqui pra vender, se tiver interesse me manda um email q faco um preco otimo.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> cara, estou usando um nano station como AP e ele esta se saindo muito bem. mas o SWL3300 tem tambem muita credibilidade, eh um AP otimo, tenho alguns aqui a mais de 2 anos na torre e nunca pararam.
> Inclusive tenho 10 SWL3300 aqui pra vender, se tiver interesse me manda um email q faco um preco otimo.


so lembrando pelo que me consta, o swl3300 ta com homologaçâo suspensa, usei ele no começo, ainda tenho ele, so tem ums probleminhas.....

poca sensibilidade, e trava as veces, alem e claro do velho problema, de segurança, com o MAC qualquer um pode assesar ele, sem entrar em maiores detalhes..

----------


## lipeiori

> cara, estou usando um nano station como AP e ele esta se saindo muito bem. mas o SWL3300 tem tambem muita credibilidade, eh um AP otimo, tenho alguns aqui a mais de 2 anos na torre e nunca pararam.
> Inclusive tenho 10 SWL3300 aqui pra vender, se tiver interesse me manda um email q faco um preco otimo.


 
Em média quantos clientes online no NS2?

----------


## Josue Guedes

SWL 3300 está suspença a homologação, é um ótimo rádio cheguei a ver 40 on line em um aqui e mesma coisa que nada, funcionando direitinho. Já o NS não usei ainda.

----------


## lipeiori

> SWL 3300 está suspença a homologação, é um ótimo rádio cheguei a ver 40 on line em um aqui e mesma coisa que nada, funcionando direitinho. Já o NS não usei ainda.


Mas e os problemas de travamento, tem que fazer downgrade de firmware?

Algem ja usou o NS2 como AP bridge e com antena externa?

----------


## braw

entao peraeeee!!! se eu precisar compra o nano5 a quem devo recorrer???

----------


## filzek

> entao peraeeee!!! se eu precisar compra o nano5 a quem devo recorrer???


Bom dia e Feliz Ano Novo a todos vocês, entusiastas e profissionais do ramo de internet wireless e seus derivados.

A USAImport nos termos da definição da LGT e Circulares Instrutivas como a da 506, tem a obrigação de regular e manter os produtos homologados pela mesma com a devida indentificação e controle, isso requer que a USAImport só mantenha controlado os equipamentos que a mesma responde no mercado nacional.

Se outro importador, seja Formal, Informal ou muambeiros do Paraguay trouxerem equipamentos que são de uma forma genérica igual aos homologados, eles não serão controlados e estarão de fora do controle específico feito pela USAImport nos termos legais.

Só porque comprou um equipamento ORIGINAL NanoStation 5, na pratica, ele não esta homologado se não tiver sua origem controlado e dentro da LGT ligado ao Importador / Distribuidor homologante Oficial no Pais, isso quer dizer em palavras claras, não é homologado.

A USAImport em sua atribuição e dever legal fará um rígido controle de emissão de certificado de revenda, certificado individual de produto com cadastramento e identificação Fiscal no certificado ligando o produto a toda a cadeia de distribuição e revenda, não sendo possivel se quer, introduzir qualquer equipamento que não fora colocado em circulação pela USAImport no sistema de Homologação. Isso irá manter a legalidade da operação de compra e venda, da cadeia de distribuidores e confiabilidade dos provedores de internert para não perderem sua licença SCM.

Agora esta acontecendo outro problema gravíssimo, tem diversas reclamações de provedores de internet que estão sendo lacrados porque seus clientes estão usando equipamento não homologados, e isso é uma questão extremamente importante para a sociedade dos provedores de internet.

De acordo com a LGT e Circulares, a obrigação de controlar toda emissão e RECEPÇÃO de transceptores de radio frequência é do operador SCM, em palavras claras, uma vez que colocou sua torre para funcionar e homologou ela ou seu sistema completo de torres (ainda que retransmissoras não precisem ser homologadas), os equipamentos que seus clientes PTP ou PTMP necessitam esta com equipamentos homologados, e isso esta fazendo com que provedores que permitiam que seus clientes comprassem equipamentos de outras empresas para se conectarem a sua rede, quando fiscalizadas a nives de comunicação usuario/provedor sejam lacrados. 

Como o Sérgio já havia explicado, a responsabilidade é do provedor, que deve controlar seu rádio e de seus clientes, e não adianta querer dizer "eu não sabia", pois a lei Brasileira é clara, tem que cumprir, doa o quanto doer, e quem sente a dor realmente é o provedor.

A boa notícia é que a USAImport por sentir as dores do mercado dos provedores de Internet, a partir de hoje 01/01/2009 estará vendendo equipamentos direto para provedores de Internet, redes afiliadas e clientes dos provedores de Internet. Claro que a politica de preços sera completamente diferenciada pela quantidade de produtos adquiridas, porém a quantidade mínima será limitada a caixa completa de produtos, da linha NanoStation a compra mínima é de 20 peças.

Consultem os preços a partir de 05/01/2009 as 9:30 horas.

Vendas com cadastramento por email em [email protected]

Falem com William, Rafael, Leandro ou Kelly,

A Política de preço será extremamente flexivel a sua necessiada provedor! Contém conosco para um melhor 2009!

*Atenciosamente,*

*Erick MacDonald Filzek*
*International Business Manager - CEO SSI*
USAImport Importação e Exportação LTDA
Cell: (19) 7804-6741
Radio ID Nextel: 55*7*77635

----------


## rodrigorso

Bom topico ...

----------


## jociano

Galéra pra acabar logo de vez com as dúvidas de todos, comprando da WDC ou da USAImports, como tambem da Linkteck (ótima loja digamos de passagem) entre outras revendas autorizadas, vocês estaram dentro da legalidade, só fiquem atentos para comprar os tais equipamentos homologados (eu digo todos) de revendas sérias, que emitam nota fiscal que é sua garantia em caso de defeito e principalmente para comprovação de que você comprou um produto homologado perante a Anatel. Então não fiquem preocupados OK!?... Há lembrando, mesmo quem comprou com nota fiscal e tudo certinho mas o NANO ainda não éra homologado, nem adianta por que a Anatel não deixa passar, OK?! Abraços e fiquem na PAZ! :Driver:

----------


## filzek

> Galéra pra acabar logo de vez com as dúvidas de todos, comprando da WDC ou da USAImports, como tambem da Linkteck (ótima loja digamos de passagem) entre outras revendas autorizadas, vocês estaram dentro da legalidade, só fiquem atentos para comprar os tais equipamentos homologados (eu digo todos) de revendas sérias, que emitam nota fiscal que é sua garantia em caso de defeito e principalmente para comprovação de que você comprou um produto homologado perante a Anatel. Então não fiquem preocupados OK!?... Há lembrando, mesmo quem comprou com nota fiscal e tudo certinho mas o NANO ainda não éra homologado, nem adianta por que a Anatel não deixa passar, OK?! Abraços e fiquem na PAZ!


Bom Dia,

Podem comprar de qualquer revenda que tenha adquirido o produto da empresa Homologante, não adianta comprar do paraguay, esquentar nota, ou importar direto de qualquer pais e pagar os impostos, que o produto não esta homologado, é a Lei amigo, para tanto, o controle de Mac Address e produtos serão feitos individualmente e com NECESSIDADE OBRIGATORIA de registro do comprador, voce pode comprar de qualquer lugar, mas, para usar a Homologação através da USAImport será necessário cadastrar seu produto diretamente no registro com a USAImport para poder emitir o certificado de Homologação e Garantia, sem ele, voce apenas terá um equipamento sem estar homologado. É polêmico, mas é como funcionará, sem cadastro do equipamento, sem garantia e não homologado.

A Linkteck e outras empresas são revendas autorizadas da USAImport, e estaremos divulgando a rede completa de nossos parceiros ainda esta semana no site da USAImport (www.usaimport.com.br)

Quem comprou NanoStation seja 2 ou 5, e receber a fiscalização da Anatel, mesmo com nota fiscal, não vai segurar a bucha se o equipamento não teve sua origem através do Homologante, e é dever do Homologante controlar isso, por isso, vocês provedores de Internet que tenham licença SCM, fiquem atentos, pois, a lacração começou ja forte em 2009, e as penalidades não são brandas, então, não vão na conversinha fiada de qualquer vendedor, faça suas perguntas antes de comprar, para as NanoStation ou produtos Ubiquiti é fácil, basta perguntar se o Importador foi a USAImport ou WDC, se não foi, na fiscalização, bau bau. A WDC não vende NANOSTATION fique atento, ela vende o produto dela, o nome dele vem na nota fiscal, então, não adiante ter nota fiscal escrito NanoStation, outra coisa, produtos do Paraguay/USA não estão dentro da regulamentação da Anatel, pois as caracteristicas do produto são diferentes para o Brasil, vocês devem ter percebido isso já na Homologação, em carater de potencia e frequencia, elas são diferentes em hardware e software, por isso, é outro motivo, se o fiscal da Anatel mandar descer o produto da torre para checar, ele pode remover o produto e enviar para fazer um laudo, se o produto não for o mesmo, não só ocorrerá o lacre DEFINITIVO da estação como também a perca da licença SCM, veja que o que ocorre é que o produto será considerado FALSIFICADO e uma TENTATIVA DE MENTIR E ENGANAR A ANATEL, LGT / CC / CP da cadeia, e não adianta querer ligar no seu revendedor e chorar as pitangas, quem ira preso será você no primeiro momento, e depois la na frente quando provar se estiver certo, que foi de quem você comprou que colou o selo e tentou falsificar o mesmo, que ira preso, ja terão se passados longos anos na Justiça Federal, então, para não ter tanta dor de cabeça, fiquem muito espertos.

Parece que isso já é filme de terror, mas, dentro do que os provedores estão falando, A Anatel tem ido até na casa de clientes e realizado inspeções, o que em 2009 deve ser muito efetuado devido a concorrencia que esta afetando as teleoperadoras e grandes redes, com muita interferencia em todo o pais, a Anatel que realmente tirar de funcionamento vários provedores, e eles agirão igual a Policial no final do mes, tentando achar qualquer defeitinho para poder aplicar multas exorbitantes e lacrações.

abraços e feliz 2009 para todos.

Erick MacDonald Filzek
Diretor Comercial
USAImport
[email protected]

----------


## 1929

> Galéra pra acabar logo de vez com as dúvidas de todos, comprando da WDC ou da USAImports, como tambem da Linkteck....


Exatamente.
E tendo estes cuidados como diretriz, até não sei o porque da encrenca toda...

Ficou no ar aqui a impressão que só um é que tem homologado.

----------


## jociano

Justamente!, e o kara manda de novo esse texto enorme, poha! (desculpa) que chato isso, tah perdendo a graça o fórum, parece que esses distribuidores estão querendo vender o peixe (pelo menos a UsaImports), é como disse comprou de uma revenda autorizada com nota fiscal e tudo direitinho não tem segredo está tudo dentro das normas e pronto, acabou!!!

!%$#%[email protected]#¨#$

Tou invocado!!! rs,rs

----------


## admskill

Seu eu pudesse eu trancaria o tópico mas pra mim nao aparece mais essa opção ... o propósito do tópico foi pra comparar preco x desempenho ... praticamente a relação custo x beneficio ! Eu acho isso ai em cima papo furado de vendedor ... me lembro na época que eu sofri fiscalização meus paineis setoriais nao veio com selo de certificação da Anatel mas o produto era homologado ... e a revenda nao tinha nada de cadastrado na Anatel e bla bla bla ... os fiscais fizeram o trabalho deles e me liberaram !

----------


## jociano

Então... e o kara já mandou essa mensagem dele em outro post, já tou me invocando @#$%$%@#, tranca esse tópico moderador!

----------


## sergio

a pedidos...

:::locked:::

----------

